# Porsche Mission E and Rottwild E-mtb



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Yup, it's going this way.






for the more practical side, maybe an e-sprinter with a couple emtbs inside charging. Stop along the road to stretch... explore.










More info on the bike here: https://www.taycanevforum.com/threads/porsche-rotwild-e-bike.1121/

Rotwild is interesting. Package deal!!


----------

